# After COVID-19 vaccination: Is it OK to visit with friends and loved ones?



## Becky1951 (Jan 31, 2021)

*After I get a COVID-19 vaccine, is it safe to visit in person with friends and family?*

Answer From Daniel C. DeSimone, M.D.

After getting a COVID-19 vaccine, it's still important to take safety precautions, such as avoiding close contact with others, to prevent the spread of the virus that causes coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19). Further research is needed to understand the immunity that a COVID-19 vaccine provides and how long protection lasts before experts will consider changing current safety recommendations.

After you get both doses of a COVID-19 vaccine, it takes about two weeks for your body to build up protection. But even then you could become infected with the virus that causes COVID-19. Keep in mind that the Pfizer-BioNTech COVID-19 vaccine is 95% effective in preventing the COVID-19 virus. The Moderna COVID-19 vaccine is 94.1% effective in preventing the COVID-19 virus. While your risk of getting the COVID-19 virus after being vaccinated is low, it is possible.

It's also not clear if the COVID-19 vaccines reduce the spread of the COVID-19 virus. As a result, it's not known if a person who is vaccinated could be a carrier of the COVID-19 virus and spread it to others, even if he or she doesn't become sick. More research is needed to determine if you are still contagious after being vaccinated.

Because of these factors, even once you're vaccinated you could still pose a health risk to unvaccinated family and friends by visiting with them in person. The risks of serious illness from COVID-19 are highest for people who are older. Nursing home residents are at high risk because they often have multiple underlying health problems, combined with advanced age.

Even after getting the COVID-19 vaccine, continue to follow safety precautions and consider avoiding in-person visits with friends and family until more is known about the immunity the vaccines provide. If you choose to have in-person visits, remember to keep distance between yourself and others (within about 6 feet, or 2 meters). Wear a mask. Visit outdoors, when possible, or open windows and doors to make sure the space is well-ventilated. And wash your hands often.

https://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases...isits-after-covid-19-vaccination/faq-20506463


----------



## Jeni (Jan 31, 2021)

so the long and short of this interview is  " we do not know"    and just stay the course after getting the vaccine...........   people wanted a vaccine so they could get out see others and live  a LIFE .......now it is come out get a shot and go stay home and avoid others what a crock of


----------



## chic (Jan 31, 2021)

Jeni said:


> so the long and short of this interview is  " we do not know"    and just stay the course after getting the vaccine...........   people wanted a vaccine so they could get out see others and live  a LIFE .......now it is come out get a shot and go stay home and avoid others what a crock of


In other words, get vaccinated because we say so but your life will not improve one iota after doing so. This is so frustrating.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 31, 2021)

Gee, isn't it a bummer when science doesn't match up with our demands and expectations?


----------



## win231 (Jan 31, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Gee, isn't it a bummer when science doesn't match up with our demands and expectations?


Yes, it's a bummer when science is full of contradictions & doesn't match up with anything.  Or make any sense.


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 31, 2021)

Got my 2nd dose earlier today.


----------



## Jeni (Jan 31, 2021)

I find it hilarious when people throw medicine and "science" around like that will stop the conversation.............. most discoveries in Science are after curious people asked questions ......not just accept the first hypothesis.

I think it is a sign that some people have zero expectations of anything ....
Have some lowered their bar of just accepting whatever is pushed by media or  trend of the day ............the bar is so low ...........to not ask why most items in this whole thing are contradictions and maybes ........

Come out and tell the truth not make excuses.......

"two weeks to flatten the curve" ......well we are close a full year and we are scolded like children about the numbers....... it is a virus ... it is contagious  ..................
we can say it seems to be worse for older folks and immune suppressed that literally applies to EVERY sickness......

....  "a vaccine will let us return to normal  "...but that is if you BUY into their version of " NEW normal" ......... 
I do not want to spend the rest of days masked yelling six feet to have a conversations  with others ............and Existing... it is NOT living....

"now we find out vaccine  does NOT stop you from contracting and or spreading ...................and experts  hope it keeps you well enough to not be hospitalized".....
even though there was that chance before......... injecting vaccines that no one knows long term effects...


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 31, 2021)

As with the flu vaccines, there are different ones for different strains.  This Sars 2 is new to us and let's face it, these vaccines are being used on us as though we are lab rats.  As time goes on, they will develop more broad spectrum vaccines as soon as they can match the various mutations.  Until then, we'll just have to follow the guide lines and try to stay healthy.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jan 31, 2021)

"these vaccines are being used on us as though we are lab rats"

"Until then, we'll just have to follow the guide lines and try to stay healthy."

And hope we don't start eating other.


----------



## win231 (Jan 31, 2021)

Jeni said:


> I find it hilarious when people throw medicine and "science" around like that will stop the conversation.............. most discoveries in Science are after curious people asked questions ......not just accept the first hypothesis.
> 
> I think it is a sign that some people have zero expectations of anything ....
> Have some lowered their bar of just accepting whatever is pushed by media or  trend of the day ............the bar is so low ...........to not ask why most items in this whole thing are contradictions and maybes ........
> ...


Around here, (Los Angeles), it's almost amusing.
They're telling us about all these "New, Dangerous, More Contagious" mutations of Covid, then last Friday our Governor allowed outdoor dining after Closing ALL restaurants for indoor and outdoor dining for weeks.....before this "New Strain."

They're telling us young kids who they thought weren't getting Covid very often, or weren't getting very sick when they do get it are now getting it more often.  So.....why are they designing a protocol for opening schools?


----------



## Jeni (Jan 31, 2021)

win231 said:


> Around here, (Los Angeles), it's almost amusing.
> They're telling us about all these "New, Dangerous, More Contagious" mutations of Covid, then last Friday our Governor allowed outdoor dining after Closing ALL restaurants for indoor and outdoor dining for weeks.....before this "New Strain."


yes, my state is opening dining .... 
did numbers improve ...... NOPE             ............has everyone got the placebo shot .....NOPE.......... the revenue projection is so bad they need the sales tax dollars.......
It is a virus people do get ill some die i understand but the insanity surrounding this makes it look like a control move NOT HEALTH 
frankly with all these so called new strains they should stop with the shots and go back to the drawing board on vaccine.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 1, 2021)

I was told that after the first dose, I was much less likely to get the disease, but could still pass it on to someone else.

I think that after the second dose, there is a short period (about 2 weeks) when you are still able to pass it along, but after that you're pretty
much free and clear. I think you're 95% immune, and I think that also includes the "passing it to someone else" danger.  That is after the
Pfiser vaccine, not sure what the statistics are for the other ones.


----------



## terry123 (Feb 1, 2021)

If I ever get the vaccines I will continue to wear the masks and keep to myself as much as I can.  I will do all I can to protect myself and others.


----------



## Becky1951 (Feb 1, 2021)

Sunny said:


> I was told that after the first dose, I was much less likely to get the disease, but could still pass it on to someone else.
> 
> I think that after the second dose, there is a short period (about 2 weeks) when you are still able to pass it along, but after that you're pretty
> much free and clear. I think you're 95% immune, and I think that also includes the "passing it to someone else" danger.  That is after the
> Pfiser vaccine, not sure what the statistics are for the other ones.


"It's also not clear if the COVID-19 vaccines reduce the spread of the COVID-19 virus. *As a result, it's not known if a person who is vaccinated could be a carrier of the COVID-19 virus and spread it to others*, even if he or she doesn't become sick. More research is needed to determine if you are still contagious after being vaccinated."

Its still unknown at this point so no one should assume its safe after receiving the 2nd shot.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Feb 1, 2021)

Oh for Pete’s sake this is ridiculous! The politicians want to keep us all compliant and scared. F*** that.


----------



## win231 (Feb 1, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> "these vaccines are being used on us as though we are lab rats"
> 
> "Until then, we'll just have to follow the guide lines and try to stay healthy."
> 
> And hope we don't start eating other.


Especially clowns.  Even cannibals won't eat them because they taste funny.


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 1, 2021)

The vaccine does none thing, prevents YOU from getting sick. You can still spread it to others. I saw a number of 4-5 years of Covid related behavior is ahead for us.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 2, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> The vaccine does one thing, prevents YOU from getting sick.* You can still spread it to others.*


From all I've seen and read, the data isn't in on this yet.  Docs and scientists are staying on the safe side by saying vaccinated people MIGHT still be contagious.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 3, 2021)

In practical terms, getting the second vaccine will make very little difference in my life. Everybody has to wear masks in the halls and lobby of my building; it's obviously impossible to know who has been vaccinated, and who hasn't, and what stage of the vaccination they might be in.  All shops require masks.

Our county is currently in a lockdown, so I couldn't eat in a restaurant if I wanted to.  The only difference will probably be that I can skip the mask when alone with family and friends who have also been vaccinated.

From what I was told, once you are vaccinated, you are very, very unlikely to pass it along to anyone else. But not immediately, the next day. I think you have to wait a few weeks to be immune from passing it on.  

You are never 100% immune, at least not with the vaccines we have available now. But I'll happily take the 95% protection in the meantime.


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 3, 2021)

I have just had the first dose and the doctor told me to carry on with the precautions of wearing masks and washing hands. I think the vaccine doesn't stop you getting the virus, but it will make it less serious if you do.


----------



## garyt1957 (Feb 3, 2021)

chic said:


> In other words, get vaccinated because we say so but your life will not improve one iota after doing so. This is so frustrating.


Well, it will in the sense you likely won't need hospitalization or die. So that's kinda nice. But yes, I agree it's not what we were hoping for.


----------



## garyt1957 (Feb 3, 2021)

Sunny said:


> I was told that after the first dose, I was much less likely to get the disease, but could still pass it on to someone else.
> 
> I think that after the second dose, there is a short period (about 2 weeks) when you are still able to pass it along, but after that you're pretty
> much free and clear. I think you're 95% immune, and I think that also includes the "passing it to someone else" danger.  That is after the
> Pfiser vaccine, not sure what the statistics are for the other ones.


Not what I've read.


----------



## Geezerette (Feb 3, 2021)

I am so sick of all the petulant, selfish people moaning because they are being asked not to go out and play the way they used to, both to save their health and those they may be in contact with. Of course we miss close contact with our friends & relatives and our usual pursuits, but if one has any brains &  imagination at all, it’s possible to compensate. It’s kind of shocking to find out what some people I thought I knew are really like....ignorant and selfish.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 3, 2021)

garyt1957 said:


> Not what I've read.


What part of that is not what you've read, Gary?


----------



## Becky1951 (Feb 3, 2021)

Geezerette said:


> I am so sick of all the petulant, selfish people moaning because they are being asked not to go out and play the way they used to, both to save their health and those they may be in contact with. Of course we miss close contact with our friends & relatives and our usual pursuits, but if one has any brains &  imagination at all, it’s possible to compensate. It’s kind of shocking to find out what some people I thought I knew are really like....ignorant and selfish.


The one that seemed the silliest was all the whining about not being able to get their hair done and it nails done..


----------



## DaveA (Feb 3, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> The one that seemed the silliest was all the whining about not being able to get their hair done and it nails done..


Thankfully, in this case, I have no hair (to speak of)  so that eliminates one of my risks.  Not sure about the nails although it's kind of late in life to start having them done now, in my late 80's.


----------



## garyt1957 (Feb 4, 2021)

Sunny said:


> What part of that is not what you've read, Gary?


This:  I think that after the second dose, there is a short period (about 2 weeks) when you are still able to pass it along, but after that you're pretty
much free and clear. 

Everything I've read is that even after the second dose you are very likely capable of passing the virus to others. No one knows for sure,of course, but I've never read anywhere that you're free and clear after the second dose.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 4, 2021)

garyt1957 said:


> Everything I've read is that even after the second dose you are very likely capable of passing the virus to others. No one knows for sure,of course, but I've never read anywhere that you're free and clear after the second dose.


I've read that scientists and epidemiologists just don't know yet.   

There's some anecdotal information, of course, but as the saying goes, the plural of "anecdote" is not "data."


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 5, 2021)

Geezerette said:


> I am so sick of all the petulant, selfish people moaning because they are being asked not to go out and play the way they used to, both to save their health and those they may be in contact with. Of course we miss close contact with our friends & relatives and our usual pursuits, but if one has any brains &  imagination at all, it’s possible to compensate. It’s kind of shocking to find out what some people I thought I knew are really like....ignorant and selfish.


Yup, on balance, boredom and frustration beat the heck out of being on a ventilator and probably eventually drowning in your own secretions.


----------



## John cycling (May 3, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Even after getting the COVID-19 vaccine, continue to follow safety precautions and consider avoiding in-person visits with friends and family until more is known about the immunity the vaccines provide. If you choose to have in-person visits, remember to keep distance between yourself and others (within about 6 feet, or 2 meters). Wear a mask. Visit outdoors, when possible, or open windows and doors to make sure the space is well-ventilated. And wash your hands often.



Therefore, we all have to wait to see if the vaccine is really a vaccine.  
Or perhaps it never was a vaccine  and was really something else the whole time.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 3, 2021)

Those statistics look pretty good.  I just want to know when it's safe to go out to eat somewhere again.  I'm dying to!


----------



## StarSong (May 4, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> Those statistics look pretty good.  I just want to know when it's safe to go out to eat somewhere again.  I'm dying to!


A couple of GFs and I (all vaccinated) are meeting up for an outdoor patio restaurant lunch this week.  First time since the pandemic for me, not sure about them.  

I'm eager to see the restaurant's setup.


----------



## charry (May 4, 2021)

I really don’t know why everyone’s having the jabs .......
Your no better off.....you can still get it and transmit it....and all the restrictions are still in place the same for you and likes of me who are anti vac......
I think your all guinea pigs personally......


----------



## charry (May 4, 2021)

Reasons why I won't take the vaccine

This list was compiled by Israeli Rabbi Hananya Weissman.

1. This is not a vaccine.
2. Pharmaceutical companies, politicians, the medical establishment, and the media have joined forces to universally call it a vaccine when it isn't, with the intention of manipulating people into feeling safer while undergoing treatment. 
3. The intended benefit of this treatment is minimal and in any case will not last long.
4. I can reduce my chances of contracting a severe virus if I naturally strengthen my immune system. 
5. The establishment insists that this treatment is safe. 
6. Pharmaceutical companies are not responsible in any way if something goes wrong, and they cannot be sued. 
7. The Israeli Prime Minister has openly acknowledged that the Israeli people are the world's laboratory for this experimental treatment.
8. Israel has agreed to share its citizens ' medical data with a foreign pharmaceutical company as a major part of its consent to receive this treatment.
9. Pfizer executives and board members officially declare that they did not use their own treatment, despite all the fanfare and assurances. 
10. The establishment media accepted this ridiculous excuse without question or concern. 
11. Three facts to put together:
"Bill Gates touts these vaccines as essential to human survival.
- Bill Gates believes that there are too many people in the world and it needs to be "depopulated".
- Bill Gates, perhaps the richest man in the world, also did not get an injection. No rush.
12. The institution was completely one-sided to use the vaccine.
13. There is an intensive awareness campaign for people taking the vaccine. 
14. The masses follow them in tow, posting photos of them being injected, fueling peer pressure to do the same.
15. Those who express concerns about vaccination are bullied, slandered, bullied, censored, ostracized, threatened, and dismissed from their jobs.
16. This is the greatest medical experiment in the history of mankind.
17. It is deliberately not portrayed as the greatest medical experiment in human history, and the fact that it is a medical experiment at all is greatly downplayed.
18. If the truth were told, very few would agree to participate in such an experiment. 
19. The medical institution does not inform about any of this.
20. We are under various pressures to get injections, which violates medical ethics and the foundations of a democratic society. 
21. The government has closed its virus and treatment protocol for THIRTY YEARS.
22. The government can share our personal medical data with foreign corporations, but they won't share their own protocol on this with us?
23. The establishment has hired doctors, rabbis, the media, and the masses to talk about people who don't want to be given a new vaccine. 
24. I know many people who have been injected, but none of them have studied the science in depth, carefully weighed the potential benefits and risks, compared this option with other alternatives, were really informed, and decided that this was the best option for them.
25. Pharmaceutical companies have a long and illustrious history of creating mass slaughter with miracle vaccines that they impose on unsuspecting people, even after serious problems have already become known. 
26. Indeed, horror stories are already appearing at an incredible rate, but politicians are not at all concerned, the medical establishment dismisses them as unrelated or insignificant, the media ignores it, pharmaceutical companies move forward at full speed, and those who raise the red flag continue to be bullied, censored, and punished.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 4, 2021)

StarSong said:


> A couple of GFs and I (all vaccinated) are meeting up for an outdoor patio restaurant lunch this week.  First time since the pandemic for me, not sure about them.
> 
> I'm eager to see the restaurant's setup.


I hope it goes well and you have a good time--we've all been waiting for so long to enjoy ourselves again.


----------



## Dana (May 4, 2021)

charry said:


> Reasons why I won't take the vaccine
> 
> This list was compiled by Israeli Rabbi Hananya Weissman.
> 
> ...



*Just so you know, this is the same Rabbi who declared that the coronavirus is due to homosexuality*


----------



## JimBob1952 (May 4, 2021)

charry said:


> Reasons why I won't take the vaccine
> 
> This list was compiled by Israeli Rabbi Hananya Weissman.
> 
> ...


----------



## JimBob1952 (May 4, 2021)

This list is really dumb.  Just point to #11, Bill Gates has in fact been vaccinated and posted pictures of himself getting a vaccine.  Rabbis should stick to doing whatever rabbis do and let the medical and public health people deal with the virus.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (May 4, 2021)

JimBob1952 said:


> This list is really dumb.  Just point to #11, Bill Gates has in fact been vaccinated and posted pictures of himself getting a vaccine.  Rabbis should stick to doing whatever rabbis do and let the medical and public health people deal with the virus.


I really think there’s a lot of truth in your statement.
Every TV news channel has their own “expert”,there’s more misinformation out there than Bayer has aspirin.


----------



## Sunny (May 4, 2021)

Why in the world should anyone take the word of some (non-medical) rabbi in Israel as the ultimate truth about this subject?  And I've read that Israel has one of the highest rates of Covid-19 in the world. The ultra-orthodox, in particular, are defying all the health measures. They are not getting vaccinated, they won't wear masks, they are crowding into indoor spaces to celebrate weddings and holidays, etc. 

This is nothing to do with Covid, but many ultra-orthodox Israelis just got killed by crowding into an arena to celebrate a minor religious holiday, after years of warnings that the space was unsafe. They were trampled to death. (And probably many of them got Covid as well.)

Charry, it's up to you whether you want to protect your own life or not. But please, come up with less ridiculous arguments if you want to cast doubt on a vaccine that we know works.


----------



## win231 (May 4, 2021)

charry said:


> I really don’t know why everyone’s having the jabs .......
> Your no better off.....you can still get it and transmit it....and all the restrictions are still in place the same for you and likes of me who are anti vac......
> I think your all guinea pigs personally......


Fear works wonders.


----------



## win231 (May 4, 2021)

Why, of course.
Biden said, _"If you get the vaccine, you can do more stuff."      _


----------



## SetWave (May 4, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> Those statistics look pretty good.  I just want to know when it's safe to go out to eat somewhere again.  I'm dying to!


At least you're not dying, too . . . !


----------



## Ruthanne (May 4, 2021)

Personally I feel we are better off after getting the vaccine because if we do get the virus there is a high statistic number that says that we will not die from it then most likely so I am feeling much more safe than I did before getting the vaccine


----------



## win231 (May 4, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> Personally I feel we are better off after getting the vaccine because if we do get the virus there is a high statistic number that says that we will not die from it then most likely so I am feeling much more safe than I did before getting the vaccine


No problem.  Confidence is most of the battle; much like the flu shot.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 4, 2021)

SetWave said:


> At least you're not dying, too . . . !


Right!  Not from covid at least but I do have my underlying conditions ...  I am just glad I'm fully vaccinated now and don't have to worry so much about dying from covid.


----------



## Pappy (May 4, 2021)

Dana said:


> *Just so you know, this is the same Rabbi who declared that the coronavirus is due to homosexuality*


I believe most of the objections were said about the flu shot, polio vaccine and any other shot that comes along. Some folks still won’t vaccinate their children..


----------



## Keesha (May 4, 2021)

Geezerette said:


> I am so sick of all the petulant, selfish people moaning because they are being asked not to go out and play the way they used to, both to save their health and those they may be in contact with. Of course we miss close contact with our friends & relatives and our usual pursuits, but if one has any brains &  imagination at all, it’s possible to compensate. It’s kind of shocking to find out what some people I thought I knew are really like....ignorant and selfish.


Personally I don’t understand how asking questions about the vaccine makes one selfish.
Im certainly not expecting the world to change or go back to normal, whatever normal is. I’ve always asked questions about things so I can understand more. This is no different.

My choice has nothing to do with my lifestyle. I’ll always protect myself and others by wearing a mask. If anything, I’m not expecting anything to change. In fact, I accept life just the way it is.
Like everyone else in this world, what other choice do I have?


----------



## RadishRose (May 4, 2021)

Dana said:


> *Just so you know, this is the same Rabbi who declared that the coronavirus is due to homosexuality*


Several religious leaders claim the same nonsense. Christian as well. The only rabbi I've heard about is - 

_An Orthodox Israeli rabbi has claimed the spread of the deadly coronavirus in Israel and around the world is divine retribution for gay pride parades.

The remarks by *Rabbi Meir Mazuz*, reported by the Israel Hayom daily on Sunday, drew condemnation from rights groups, including the Anti-Defamation League, which urged him to apologize.   _

https://www.timesofisrael.com/israeli-rabbi-blames-coronavirus-outbreak-on-gay-pride-parades/

I'll bet there are more .


----------



## CarolfromTX (May 4, 2021)

When in the history of vaccines has anyone suggested you could still infect someone else? Never. I don’t believe that now, especially since this is so heavily politicized. you don’t want the vaccine? Don’t take it. You want to keep earring a mask and feeling virtuous about ”protecting other people? But don’t make me wear a mask after I’ve  been vaccinated.


----------



## Keesha (May 4, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Several religious leaders claim the same nonsense. Christian as well. The only rabbi I've heard about is -
> 
> _An Orthodox Israeli rabbi has claimed the spread of the deadly coronavirus in Israel and around the world is divine retribution for gay pride parades.
> 
> ...


How totally whacked out is that.


----------



## CarolfromTX (May 4, 2021)

My bridge club is meeting again. We’re all vaccinated. No masks. Lots of hugs.  12 to 16 people in the same room, all seniors. It’s so awesomely normal.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 4, 2021)

CarolfromTX said:


> My bridge club is meeting again. We’re all vaccinated. No masks. Lots of hugs.  12 to 16 people in the same room, all seniors. It’s so awesomely normal.


Must be so nice to be able to get together again.  I'm wanting to go to get togethers, too.


----------



## StarSong (May 5, 2021)

CarolfromTX said:


> My bridge club is meeting again. We’re all vaccinated. No masks. Lots of hugs.  12 to 16 people in the same room, all seniors. It’s so awesomely normal.


I'm meeting up with some friends for lunch today.  Same as you described: all vaccinated, no masks, and there will be hugging!  We're meeting at a restaurant so it'll be outside dining in accordance with local rules, but next time we'll probably choose one of our homes because the weather is heating up.

Our children (all vaccinated) are coming over this weekend. Again, plenty of hugs, no masks. Hallelujah!


----------



## JimBob1952 (May 5, 2021)

charry said:


> I really don’t know why everyone’s having the jabs .......
> Your no better off.....you can still get it and transmit it....and all the restrictions are still in place the same for you and likes of me who are anti vac......
> I think your all guinea pigs personally......





Keesha said:


> Personally I don’t understand how asking questions about the vaccine makes one selfish.
> Im certainly not expecting the world to change or go back to normal, whatever normal is. I’ve always asked questions about things so I can understand more. This is no different.
> 
> My choice has nothing to do with my lifestyle. I’ll always protect myself and others by wearing a mask. If anything, I’m not expecting anything to change. In fact, I accept life just the way it is.
> Like everyone else in this world, what other choice do I have?





StarSong said:


> I'm meeting up with some friends for lunch today.  Same as you described: no masks, and there will be hugging!  We're meeting at a restaurant so it'll be outside dining in accordance with local rules, but next time we'll probably choose one of our homes because the weather is heating up.
> 
> Our children (all vaccinated) are coming over this weekend. Again, plenty of hugs, no masks. Hallelujah!



Glad to hear it.  Our son, daughter-in-law and baby grandson are coming to stay for a week or so later this month, all post-vaccination.  We are so looking forward to it.


----------



## StarSong (May 5, 2021)

JimBob1952 said:


> Glad to hear it.  Our son, daughter-in-law and baby grandson are coming to stay for a week or so later this month, all post-vaccination.  We are so looking forward to it.


I should have made it clear that all the people I mentioned in post #54 have been vaccinating.  I'm editing the post to include that info.


----------



## Glowworm (May 5, 2021)

We're both fully vaccinated. My eldest grandson (12 years old)  came to stay at the weekend for the first time in over a year. He and his parents have had Covid with no after effects so we considered it safe for him to come. We're having a family (children and grandchildren) gathering - once again for the first time in over a year on Saturday and my girlfriend's family (parents and siblings) on Sunday to celebrate our engagement. We're still observing recommendations when we're out in public.


----------



## Sunny (May 5, 2021)

My weekly scrabble game and weekly bridge game are back to meeting again, normally, without masks. Everyone is fully vaccinated (a requirement to attend.)  It does feel marvelously normal!


----------



## Ruthanne (May 5, 2021)

StarSong said:


> I'm meeting up with some friends for lunch today.  Same as you described: all vaccinated, no masks, and there will be hugging!  We're meeting at a restaurant so it'll be outside dining in accordance with local rules, but next time we'll probably choose one of our homes because the weather is heating up.
> 
> Our children (all vaccinated) are coming over this weekend. Again, plenty of hugs, no masks. Hallelujah!


Great for you!  It's been a long wait.


----------



## Sunny (May 5, 2021)

skip


----------



## Sunny (May 5, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Several religious leaders claim the same nonsense. Christian as well. The only rabbi I've heard about is -
> 
> _An Orthodox Israeli rabbi has claimed the spread of the deadly coronavirus in Israel and around the world is divine retribution for gay pride parades.
> 
> ...



Down with gay pride parades!  What a simple solution. Let's do it!


----------

